# Miyabi 5000MCD Birchwood



## Laphroaig (Oct 25, 2017)

Dear chefs, 

I am a chef in Belgium and i am looking to buy the Miyabi 5000MCD knives for my home.
I want them to be 'Wow those are beautiful' knives to everyone entering my kitchen. 

But i am worried about staining the Birchwood handles, i have searched a lot and i cant find any information on this.

Does anyone have more info on this subject? (oiling, cleaning, stains easily,...)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

What would you stain it with? I never stained mine. I just wash it normally. No oiling.


----------



## Laphroaig (Oct 25, 2017)

Pat Pat said:


> What would you stain it with? I never stained mine. I just wash it normally. No oiling.


Hey thanks for replying!
I am planning on storing them on a magnetic block so they will be in the open. 
And from experience it can happen that some tomato sauce drops end up everywhere 

I will put the knife block far from the stove, but it can still happen that some tomato sauce or something else hits the handle.

I was just worried because i read somewhere that the handle feels like cork and it will soak up a lot of moisture.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Miyabi birchwood handle is untreated birchwood I think

My homemade re handle jobs are finished in a mix of pure linseed oil and beeswax- melted together on double boiler setup. Make sure to get pure (food safe flax seed basically) and not boiled linseed (quicker drying with heavy metal agents NOT FOOD SAFE). It will take a few days to dry completely.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Mine never came in contact with a tomato sauce so I cannot say for sure what will happen. But it's a commercially produced knife so I guess they must have already anticipated the abuse it might face, hence, the ease of maintenance.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I like Watco Danish Oil finish for the items I've used them on. It's a synthetic, and water resistent and I believe can even be used as spar varnish, and should be easily available to you. It's dries to a matt finish if used according to directions, so grip is still good. Along with any spar varnish it's just some possibilities.


----------

